# CLS for a small decking area ???



## CABBY (22 Jul 2007)

Hi, first post here and looking for some advice please. I am planning a small area of decking 8'x6' and was thinking of using cls timber for frame ( treated with cuprinol wood preserver ). One end wil be resting on paving slabs the other raised about 1' to get a level. I am going to bolt cls legs every 2' to get the level. cls joist at 18" centres +noggins, wickes decking on top. Any pitfalls. Using cls is to keep cost down as much as poss  skint as usuall. Thank you for any help or advice. All the best


----------



## PowerTool (22 Jul 2007)

Wickes do treated CLS,think in 63mm and 88mm (I'd go for the 88mm) - might be worth pricing it up,as the preservative will get further in than brushing Cuprinol on.

Andrew


----------



## CABBY (22 Jul 2007)

Thank you. Didn't know it was supplied treated. All the best


----------



## jasonB (23 Jul 2007)

B&Q (warehouse) also do it pressure treated, you should find it with the other decking materials.

JAson


----------

